# Re waxing



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

If I want to apply another coat of way the weekend before acecafe should I clean the paint 1st. 1st coat will only have been on about a month but think a new coat might bring it up nice.

Should I polish cleanse the paint and then wax like I did before?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

You definitely want to wash the car before waxing. Think of all the grit / dust that will be sittin g on the paints surface that will add swirl marks to your paint.

IMO wash thoroughly and dry, then wax.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

give it a quick wash and dry, then apply ;-)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry I will wash it, wanted to know if it will need the paint cleanse again like I used last time before applying. Removes old wax etc


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

What wax are you using...I wouldn't have thought you need to cleanse before waxing regardless of what you're using.

Follow advice as given and you'll be fine.

Dave


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

RaceGlaze Carnauba wax polish


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Hark said:


> RaceGlaze Carnauba wax polish


Just, wash and wax...I'd only go for paint cleaning/wax stripping twice a year, pre and post winter

Dave


----------

